

Help out the Lisp newbies everywhere. - noonespecial

I've heard the praises of lisp long enough from enough smart people now to know that as Akhmechet states, there must be something there.<p>I wish to walk the path of the masters but I know not the first step! There are so many Lips dialects and variations, I can't even figure out how to set up the environment.<p>What I want is to simply set up my centos server with apache that I currently use for perl development to hello world through apache with lisp.<p>1) What lisp dialect works best for web programming? Where should I get it?<p>2) Is there anything special that I need to do to  httpd.conf? Any apache module I need?<p>3) I use Kdevelop now for perl and python, is there a better editor for lisp?<p>4) Are there vast repositories like CPAN for lisp? Where doe one find these?<p>5) Finally, is there a good guide that contains a lot of concrete examples of basic lisp idioms and best practices?<p>Sorry if all of this seems redundant but this seems like the place to ask without getting a "what is google broken?", or a "do you want a fortran manual as well?" response.<p>I hope that there are others out there in my situation who can benefit from the answers as well.
======
eb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=125766>

~~~
noonespecial
That's good stuff. Guess I should have looked a little harder here first!

This looks particularly helpful: <http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>

